# yakking baits by yourself



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

When you yak a big shark bait out and you are by yourself, what is your preferred method to keep the reel from over-running? For both lever drag 50W types, and star drag 9/0s. 
Free spool?
Free spool plus clicker? (to slow down the spool a bit)
Lightest drag setting possible? (lever drag, this might not work unless you really back off the pre-set).

I try to avoid yakking out by myself, w/ no one back on the beach to thumb the spool, but sometimes it's hard to find someone to go with.
THanks! Jim J


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

I just freespool with clicker on 9/0and 6/0's. Never had a bindup yet even when really hauling through smooth water. Honestly, overrun is the least of your worries when attempting this type of deployment alone! Alot of things can go wrong as I'm sure you are aware. Carry a knife with you but better yet get some eyes on the beach, preferably eyes with another kayak JIC!


----------



## Shark_Reeler (Aug 16, 2014)

I adjust the presets with the spool tension dial and the lever drag with the clicker on for the lightest drag possible on my AVET 50Ws & 80W. Too tight and you will struggle yakking out. Too loose and you will overrun and the current will drag your line down the beach. Make sure you are yakking upcurrent to minimize the slack line. Any amount of weed on your slack line will multiply the effect too. Can't speak about star drag reels but I would guess it's the same procedure without the lever drag. The reason I put the clicker on is to hear the reel unspooling on the way out and it gives me an idea of how much line is coming off the reel on the way in. As soon as I get back to shore, I park the yak quickly and climb the rack to reel in the slack line asap. Sometimes it's easy, sometimes it's impossible. You have to practice in all types of conditions to get it down pat.


----------



## ShawnQ (May 21, 2004)

Use a stronger weight than normally necessary. This will make it more possible to get the slack/bow out of your line.
If im fishing solo it is Normally flat calm. When it's flat, sometimes ill take the rod and reel with me. Drop the bait and paddle the rod back to the beach.


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

Over running as in the spool spinning too fast and possbile getting a birds nest or running out of line? 

I normally cast out a bait while im getting the shark gear ready. By the time I'm ready to yak I know which way the current is going. If the current isn't very strong, not much weed present and the waves are not too bad I'll take out two. 

I tend to use the drag rather than free spool and never use the clicker. Just a preference, the only time i like to hear the clicker is when a fish is taking it. When running two baits I'll have it set a little tighter so that the lines do not tangle. It's a workout but i normally drop one short and the other a hundred yards or so further.

A big shark bait i take out solo. The 80w is a lever drag so i have it set at the lowest setting (not free spool) agian without the clicker.


----------



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

Thanks for the input from everyone. BTW, by overrun, i did mean birdsnesting or backlash, that you might get in freespool if there is no resistance or thumb on the spool.


----------



## Surf Rodder (Jun 28, 2013)

Great thread. Thanks for the input and ideas.


----------



## yakamac (Jan 24, 2010)

Why fish off the beach its more fun to catch them out of the yak


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

*"A Mans Got to Know His Limitations"*

yakmac;
A yak is a lot of fun until you start using baits half the size of the shark you caught
in the picture....

It is also very difficult, not to mention D A N G E R O U S handling a 5 lb+ reel out of
a yak. To catch a shark worthy of a 15 lb bait, and a 7 lb rod and reel and a 4 lb 
weight is not something anyone I know would want to try in a yak.

Maybe you want to blaze the trail in that area...Just be sure to post the pictures
of your adventure...

My $0.02
Mustad7731
JaCK


----------



## yakamac (Jan 24, 2010)

I've caught dozens of 6 and 7 footers and out of my yak but others I know have caught bigger ones. The beauty of kayak shark fishing is you don't need such big heavy rods and reels or any weight at all. We just fish our bait under a balloon and when you hook up the shark just drags you around till its tired after a few drag ripping runs:dance:


----------



## yakamac (Jan 24, 2010)

That 2nd pic is a fellow yaker with about a 10ft tiger caught off corpus/pins


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## sharkinaggie (Jan 21, 2008)

Mustad7731 said:


> yakmac;
> 
> It is also very difficult, not to mention D A N G E R O U S handling a 5 lb+ reel out of
> a yak. To catch a shark worthy of a 15 lb bait, and a 7 lb rod and reel and a 4 lb
> weight is not something anyone I know would want to try in a yak.


Like Yakmac mentioned, you don't need a big reel, big rod, or heavy weight to target big fish out the yak. You can use much lighter gear.

All of that heavy gear is very specific to the conditions a lot of anglers face during a normal day of LBSF.

-SA


----------

